# Water Pump Problem



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

I wonder if anyone could shed some light on what might be the problem. On our 1997 Chausson the water pump turns itself on intermittently, even when there is no tap open, at first it seemed to do it only when the water level was low but now kicks in every 5 to 10 minutes.

Many thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is possibly because you have a leak. This allows the pressure to drop, which triggers the pump to come back on.

So that's the thing to check first. Then you could look at the adjustment on the pump.

Dave


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Dave!

A leak sounds ominous! Would you mean a leak in the tank itself or in the water pipes/system elsewhere?

Adele


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Most likely in the connections between pump and taps. So have a look as well as you can in the dark nooks and crannies between those places.

It may simply be pressure leaking at the pump, perhaps in combination with the pressure "thermostat" as it were, needing adjustment. But clearly the pump should not be going on that frequently.

Dave


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Same thing was happening to me.Checked for leaks everywhere but none found.In desperation I changed the pump and hey presto!No more problems.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I had a similiar problem and it was due to a tiny leak on one of the push fit connections. Look for a leak first as it is the cheaper option to a pump.
Ian


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Will get our friendly local chap to have a look next week, hopefully nothing too serious!

Typically when one thing goes wrong, they all start creeping out of the woodwork!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Chausson water pump*

Our Chausson had the same problem on two occasions. The first time it was the seals on the pump (which also tended to run on) and the second time a leak.

If you can't find a leak the pump is very easy to disconnect (just watch which wires go where before you disconnect them) and then clean out the filter and remove the 'front end' of the pump, which is held in place with about half a dozen screws, to expose the rubber seals. Replacement kits for the seals are about £15 (from my local dealer) and are simplicity to fit. Screw back together, reconnect and job done.

The old seals in my case were coated in a sort of white gunge which I think was a result of desalinated water in Spain. It was easy enough to clean off with a cloth and the seals are now carried as my 'spares'.

Ray


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks Ray will give that a go next week, the noise drives you mad particularly when it does it as you are just dropping off to sleep!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've never had a pressure switched system (nor in 16 years of vanning had a microswitch fail) but I would have thought you could turn the pump off without turning the van off, as it were.

Dave


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Water leak*

Dave,

The most important issue here is whether or not the problem is caused by a leak. If it is then water could be leaking into the frame of the van and it needs sorting out sooner rather than later. I was lucky - I noticed water dripping beneath my m/h and it was easy to trace with no harm done.

I had already checked everything, or so I thought. Water seems to have an amazing ability to travel once it's 'on the loose'!

Ray


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ray,

Err, if I'm the Dave you're referring to isn't that what I said? In the very first reply to the OP "It is possibly because you have a leak.... So that's the thing to check first."

My last comment was not arguing against myself, merely helping unitedgirl have a decent night's sleep while she was waiting for her "friendly local chap" to check things out next week.

Dave


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*No offence*

Dave,

No offence meant - hands up, I'm dead!

Ray


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, also good point about water getting under the floor, our floor has started to squeak recently too, as I say, one thing goes wrong and it seems to start a whole cycle of events.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might also want to check the hot water tank if you have one outside. Ours did the same thing and I noticed that on the Carver Cascade water heater vent outside that water was slowly leaking out. thus causing the pump to come on every now and then to top it up or increase the pressure. There is a plastic presure valve on the top left when you take the cover off and they often leak from there. Sure enough thats where it was coming from. After taking advice we drilled it out and stuck a bolt and washer in and the problem was fixed.


----------

